# Maximum HHA Score in Theme Challenge



## Twisted Circuits (Sep 25, 2013)

What is the highest HHA score possible?  And is there a benefit for reaching it?

This is where I'm at...







And Lyle is talking about "nearly perfect" so it's got my mind running.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 26, 2013)

1,100,000 is the highest,  once you reach that you will have all your prizes and golden exteriors.  That is if you are doing the theme challenge.  I am not sure if you get the golden exteriors if you aren't doing the theme challenge but you are already over the maximum so when you talk to Lyle see if there is the option of collecting your prize...you can collect one per day and at the score you have you should have them all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should clarify the benefit of reaching it is having all the golden exteriors.  At each interval you get a certain exterior.

Roof, exterior, door, fence, mailbox...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is what your house will look like with all the golden exteriors (this is just the regular mansion model, any of the other models work but the exterior theme will look like this):



sorry the picture is dark, it was at that time of night where the sky was orange...here is another picture of someone else's golden exterior house that I snapped a picture of from a dream:


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 26, 2013)

1,270,000 is my highest. Dunno what I can do to get more.

Are gold exterior's better? Goes the antique theme earn you the most possible points?


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 26, 2013)

here are other examples of the different mansion models I found on the web using the golden exteriors:
















I honestly don't think there is any other benefit of getting higher than 1,100,000.  Once you have all the prizes for HHA scores I guess you are just competing with yourself to have a higher score?

I wouldn't say they are "better"  it just depends on whether you want them or not.  I wanted them for one of my houses, other than that I wouldn't have bothered.  But that is just me.


----------

